# Kindle Fire Typing



## Dixie77 (Jan 16, 2013)

When typing anything into a search engine on my kindle I can only type one letter in the box. The cursor doesnt seem to move and only the letter I hit appears in the box. This annoying probblem just started happening. I've had the kinlde for about 2 weeks. Any help???


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

please do not duplicate posts 
continue here
http://forums.techguy.org/other-mobile-devices/1085468-kindle-fire-typing-problems.html

closing this post


----------

